# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Merid, meten en behandelen met infrarood licht

## Sanet Medical B.V.

Er is een nieuw meet en behandel apparaat op de markt, de *Merid*. De merid meet en behandeld doormiddel van natuurlijk *infrarood licht* door alle meridianen in het lichaam. Via de software wordt er dan een *energetisch profiel* geschetst die de verschillen tussen de meridianen links en rechts toont. Tevens wordt er getoont op welke punten *behandeld* kan worden. Dit kan met de Merid of naast u eigen behandeling. Als u uw eigen behandeling gebruikt kunt u de Merid als *diagnose* en *controle middel* gebruiken. De meting kan *binnen 5 minuten* worden gedaan. Voor vragen over de Merid kunt u bellen naar *0342462237* of mailen naar [email protected]
www.sanet.nl

----------


## Guest

Het lijkt mij een mooie aanvulling voor therapeuten, kan alleen nergens vinden wat de prijs van dit apparaat is.

----------


## sanet

U kunt voor de prijs bellen naar 0342462237,
deze publiceren wij niet zo.

----------

